
DigitalOcean - StartupSanatana
https://www.digitalocean.com/company/blog/ready-set-hacktoberfest/
======
Joseph45levy
[http://security.cioreview.com/whitepaper/digital-
identities-...](http://security.cioreview.com/whitepaper/digital-identities-
and-security-wid-454.html?utm_campaign=ddoct18)

